# Bass Boat



## ASD (Apr 22, 2007)

OK I want a boat to go bass fishing!!! what do u think is the best brand?? i have been looking at the nitro's and rangers. So what would u buy? and y
I want something about
19'
top speed of 70mph +
needs to be able to hold 850lb. of people
tournament legal


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 22, 2007)

Look at a champion, and stratus as they are 
good as well as the mentioned! I would try out
any new boat for a day that I was thinking of
buying. The dealer should want you to try it and
if not I would not do business with him.


----------



## oneadam12 (Apr 26, 2007)

I like the Express. How fast do the fish swim where you fish?

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ASD (Apr 26, 2007)

oneadam12 said:


> I like the Express. How fast do the fish swim where you fish?
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



it's not the fish  
just have to out run the other boats here as the lakes are not that big and have only a copple sweet spots


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 26, 2007)

I think Skeeter puts together a nice machine. I also am very fond of Yamaha outboards. I have their Aluminum verion - G3 HP. For lakes, I would prbably stay with glass.


----------



## Canyonbc (May 22, 2007)

*ASD where you fishing*

ASD wondering where you are going bass fishing...

i am North bay...Rohnert Park/Santa Rosa area....do alot of fishing in and around Bereyessa...all the way east to the Trukee and everything in between...

and up to clear lake and sonoma

you ever head up here?? 

what is in the south bay, bass wise???


----------



## ASD (May 22, 2007)

mostly Bereyessa but i have fished all over ca.


----------

